# IIFYM? Can this always apply even for cheat meals?? cutting help/guidance?



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently on a strict cutting diet, very low carbs and medium carbs only with those both being timed. So only carbs at breakfast and 2 hours PWO...

I've gotta go out for a meal later, the restaurant (Prezzo) has a Gorgonzola stuffed chicken breast with a salad or new potatoes rated at 515kcals.

I can easily allow for 550kcals and it'll fit nicely into my PWO window for the potatoes/carbs.

Is this the right way to work this out?? HAving never cut before I don't know how strict you need to be...

Not like I'll be doing it every day either, but maybe once or twice a week for sanity reasons


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Seriously? Your pic looks like you know what you're doing!

Anyway, as far as i was aware, even having a cheat meal/ day every 10 days or so helps to stop the metabolism slowing down and stalling weight loss. Enjoy your meal mate, even if you go over by a few hundred.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Currently on a strict cutting diet, very low carbs and medium carbs only with those both being timed. So only carbs at breakfast and 2 hours PWO...
> 
> I've gotta go out for a meal later, the restaurant (Prezzo) has a Gorgonzola stuffed chicken breast with a salad or new potatoes rated at 515kcals.
> 
> ...


I dont see no problem with that, this is essentially the whole point of iifym, so u CAN go out and enjoy a meal without feeling guilty, just takes more effort rather than going out and having ribs and plateful of chips and calling it a 'cheat day' lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Most of the time I try to fit a "cheat meal" into my maintenance calories.. That way you can enjoy food if you want, and you're not making negative progress, it will just take a little longer to cut.. Which in May isn't really a problem.. (provide you're cutting for the summer)


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

rob w said:


> Seriously? Your pic looks like you know what you're doing!
> 
> Anyway, as far as i was aware, even having a cheat meal/ day every 10 days or so helps to stop the metabolism slowing down and stalling weight loss. Enjoy your meal mate, even if you go over by a few hundred.


VERY good light  and an extremely well angled photo haha! That's what I'm trying to do now... 90% diet perfect with the odd cheat meal thrown in but not proper cheat meals like McDonalds, just maybe a ribeye steak if my saturates allow it or some sweet potato chips again if they fit my PWO carb window and macros for that day.



Fatstuff said:


> I dont see no problem with that, this is essentially the whole point of iifym, so u CAN go out and enjoy a meal without feeling guilty, just takes more effort rather than going out and having ribs and plateful of chips and calling it a 'cheat day' lol


As above, ribeye and sweet potato is a cheat meal for me 



L11 said:


> Most of the time I try to fit a "cheat meal" into my maintenance calories.. That way you can enjoy food if you want, and you're not making negative progress, it will just take a little longer to cut.. Which in May isn't really a problem.. (provide you're cutting for the summer)


I am sticking with 2,500kcals for the time being and only adjusting the fat and carbs (cycling and timing them), protein usually comes up to about 260-300g a day anyway.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just reworked my evening meal because someone brought cake into the office and I'd be fooked if im missing out a good piece of cake!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Currently on a strict cutting diet, very low carbs and medium carbs only with those both being timed. So only carbs at breakfast and 2 hours PWO...
> 
> I've gotta go out for a meal later, the restaurant (Prezzo) has a Gorgonzola stuffed chicken breast with a salad or new potatoes rated at 515kcals.
> 
> ...


Yes it's fine. I've picked up the pace on my cut this week and have eaten macdonalds for lunch twice this week (just a Quarter Pounder though) and yesterday i ate steak and chips twice.

My weight is down 2lbs this week and I hit a 2013 best on the deadlift 200x3 at 80kg.

Just make sure your calorie target is not exceeded and you will be fine


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

nick-h said:


> I've just reworked my evening meal because someone brought cake into the office and I'd be fooked if im missing out a good piece of cake!





simonthepieman said:


> Yes it's fine. I've picked up the pace on my cut this week and have eaten macdonalds for lunch twice this week (just a Quarter Pounder though) and yesterday i ate steak and chips twice.
> 
> My weight is down 2lbs this week and I hit a 2013 best on the deadlift 200x3 at 80kg.
> 
> Just make sure your calorie target is not exceeded and you will be fine


Right, worked my macros out on the fly and allowed 750kcals for lunch, do you recon I've left enough:

THE BACON CHEESE - OUR DOUBLE-SMOKED 9 INCHER, TOPPED WITH MELTED CHEESE & RARE-BREED STREAKY BACON IN A FRESHLY BAKED HOTDOG BUN.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Right, worked my macros out on the fly and allowed 750kcals for lunch, do you recon I've left enough:
> 
> THE BACON CHEESE - OUR DOUBLE-SMOKED 9 INCHER, TOPPED WITH MELTED CHEESE & RARE-BREED STREAKY BACON IN A FRESHLY BAKED HOTDOG BUN.


I have heard you are a fan of double smoked 9 inchers :lol:

sounds like 750 on the dot


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I have heard you are a fan of double smoked 9 inchers :lol:
> 
> sounds like 750 on the dot


Love a bit of Polish sausage 

Mon to Fri I've been perfect, it's definitely working and not losing any muscle yet...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Love a bit of Polish sausage
> 
> Mon to Fri I've been perfect, it's definitely working and not losing any muscle yet...


my food yesterday was a pret bacon and egg baguette, half a chicken and about 500g of home made chilli.

Tonight i'm going out for duck!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> my food yesterday was a pret bacon and egg baguette, half a chicken and about 500g of home made chilli.
> 
> Tonight i'm going out for duck!


Taking IIFYM to the edge  like it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My pwo meal (first of the day)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Was a 3 sausage (reduced fat) sandwich on burgen bread washed down with single scoop shake


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

based on my fasted cardio and walking to work I am on -500 calories for the day.

So with a target of 2K cals I have 2.5K left. I think i am going to save 900K for alcohol, 600 for lunch (half a chicken again) and 1K for dinner.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> based on my fasted cardio and walking to work I am on -500 calories for the day.
> 
> So with a target of 2K cals I have 2.5K left. I think i am going to save 900K for alcohol, 600 for lunch (half a chicken again) and 1K for dinner.


900'000 calories, might need more than -500 fasted cardio to cancel that out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 900'000 calories, might need more than -500 fasted cardio to cancel that out


Whoops might need to do some sit ups as well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Whoops might need to do some sit ups as well


I take my hat off to u though, u can put away the ale lol


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> based on my fasted cardio and walking to work I am on -500 calories for the day.
> 
> So with a target of 2K cals I have 2.5K left. I think i am going to save 900K for alcohol, 600 for lunch (half a chicken again) and 1K for dinner.


I don't eat back my calories from training just allow it to make a bigger weekly deficit while I'm cutting that is anyway, as I have a desk job so don't feel it warrants me eating back "earned" calories


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nick-h said:


> I don't eat back my calories from training just allow it to make a bigger weekly deficit while I'm cutting that is anyway, as I have a desk job so don't feel it warrants me eating back "earned" calories


I think you are over analyzing a throw away comment. The net deficit is what creates the loss. Where and when it occurs matters little.

I plan to have 2K net calories per day and my lifts goes up and my fat goes down. It's not 'earned'. It's planned


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:



> I take my hat off to u though, u can put away the ale lol


Ale? It was purely vodka and whisky :lol:

in fact, i have changed my plans. 600cals is bottle of red, i will use the extra calories and have desert


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

what I mean is on my cut obviously I'm in a deficit 2000 cals say being -500 under maintenance if I then burn 500 calories from exercise I don't then eat back those 500 calories to keep me effectively at the 2000 cals mark, suppose I should have worded it better and more of a question as to weather or not your eating back the calories burned through exercise? hencing in theory keeping you at the 2000 cals level


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nick-h said:


> what I mean is on my cut obviously I'm in a deficit 2000 cals say being -500 under maintenance if I then burn 500 calories from exercise I don't then eat back those 500 calories to keep me effectively at the 2000 cals mark, suppose I should have worded it better and more of a question as to weather or not your eating back the calories burned through exercise? hencing in theory keeping you at the 2000 cals level


I see the confusion now

my maintance is around 2750 calories.

eating back the 500 cardio cals and 2K target cals leaves me a healthy deficit :thumb:


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I see now effectively giving yourself a 500 cal buffer and still be in a deficit should the need for a bottle of red wine arise haha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nick-h said:


> I see now effectively giving yourself a 500 cal buffer and still be in a deficit should the need for a bottle of red wine arise haha


precisely.

Neck wine, eat like a king. be on target to lose 1.5lbs a week and hit PRs

#cuttingiseasy


----------

